# Kästchen weiß färben



## bluejnoob9000 (16. Jan 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit einige Kästchen in Fenster weiß zu färben mit dieser Methode:

```
while (!(weiß.isEmpty())){
            c = (Pixel)weiß.top();
            zeichnePixel(c.x,c.y,-1);
            weiß.pop();
        }
```
Bei der FArbe Schwarz funktioniert das.

```
while (!(schwarz.isEmpty())){
            b = (Pixel)schwarz.top();
            zeichnePixel(b.x,b.y,-16777216);
            schwarz.pop();
        }
```
//schwarz und weiß sind jeweils Stacks und b und c sind Objekte der Klasse Pixel.
Kann mir jemand sagen warum das mit der Farbe weiß nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Saheeda (16. Jan 2015)

Schwer zu sagen mit so wenig input.
Was bewirkt den z.B. der 3. Parameter in der zeichnePixel-Methode?


----------



## bluejnoob9000 (16. Jan 2015)

Der ist für die Farbe verantwortlich.(als int angegeben)
Das waren die Werte, die Blue mir gegeben hat als ich die Farbe von Pixeln abgefragt habe.


----------



## Saheeda (17. Jan 2015)

Vermutung 1: weiss ist leer oder die Koordinaten der Punkte liegen außerhalb deines Fensters.
Vermutung 2: deine Hintergrundfarbe ist so gewählt, dass die Pixel zwar gezeichnet werden, du es aber nicht siehst.

Mehr kann ich anhand der paar Zeilen nicht sagen.


----------



## bluejnoob9000 (18. Jan 2015)

also Vermutung 1 kann ich ausschließen(auf dem Stack weiß liegen die richtigen Pixel).
Zur Vermutung 2: Am Anfang ist die HIntergrundfarbe weiß, aber die schwarz gefärbten Kästchen lassen sich danach nicht wieder weiß färben


----------

